#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  您為何而來?

## Hewie

這是繼"狼王白牙"之後的問題!
當初吸引你的是什麼?(ex.狼,獸人,奇幻生物等......)
怎樣來到樂園的呢?(ex.無意間查到,好友(網友)推薦等......)

----------


## 許狼中將

先回答問題…
1.當然是狼啊。
2.無意間查到的。

打從中將喜歡上狼之後，就一直在找狼的圖片和資料。甚至是它的近親和一切的犬科動物。然後就在2007年的某一天無意間找到了這裡！發現這裡有很多和中將想法相投的同伴，所以就選擇加入這裡。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

1.因為喜歡狼

2.在網路查到的

一開始就覺得這邊是為了獸迷才開的，所以就加入這邊了。

----------


## 迷思

1.主要狼沒錯。

2.因為在網路上找東西時點到其中一篇文章的連結。

就這樣囉。(好快就結束了)

----------


## silence05

1.狼
2.網路上無意間查到

----------


## 藍色暗燄

ANS1:我比較喜歡龍 狼是來到這邊接收到資訊后才喜歡的
ANS2:抓圖的時候過來的 從小黑貓YH部落連過來的

----------


## shiningdracon

為龍而來。也對廣義性的獸文化感興趣。

----------


## 混血狼狗

不瞒大家说，我是在搜furry愛好者時偶然遇上的，到了以後便喜歡上了這裡的一切。

----------


## STAEDTLER

先是在某某OLG認識獠牙
又在某某天跟他聊到他怎麼跟Ghosetalker認識的時候被拖進來的XDDD

然後就在這裡了(認真

----------


## 極地尋找

其實就是某次閒逛時見到一些毛毛的圖~當時還不知這些叫獸人~

其實是見到一些18x的獸圖

但又不是因為"性"奮

而是覺得那些毛毛的好有親切感(?)吧

或許是跟我個人習慣有關吧?

所以就開始收集這類獸人圖片囉

不然間就找到這網站

發現這裡有很多這類同好(?)跟獸圖(有些還滿可愛的XD)

之後就變了狼樂的會員了(樂)
----------------簡單說就是為了收集獸圖而來的(心)------------------

----------


## 若葉

當初是要收集狼人的資料

而且想學會畫動物~所以就走入了這個坑~(咦

總之，我最近偶爾都還會上來看~(其實開了FIREFOX就會開到狼園來了XD

----------


## 影佐．限

因為在查狼的資料就從某篇文章進來了
話說帶我進來的那篇文章我還留著啊(握拳)

原本只是個喜歡狼的人類，結果後來就變成獸了(誤)

----------


## geotso

1.毛茸茸的獸人(心
2.在WIKI找到的=="

從小就很喜歡動物書籍尤其是特別喜歡熊跟狼
很喜歡漫畫裡出現的獸人(雖然常常是便當命
一直以為自己是怪人的我
終於在上高中時找到這裏
發現有好多同好喔~
原來我不孤單阿
不過因為害羞得關係一直偷看不敢註冊(爆

----------


## GOOSE

瓜啦～

當初是因為在找桌面背景（當然是狼圖阿～心）
就不小心點了一位獸大的圖
然後就淪陷了
呵呵～

狼群阿。U。

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

看我老弟在狼版過得很開心～
其實打從心底就對獸化有憧憬，
也打算和老弟（ＩＲＯＮ）合作在狼版闖出一片天，
再者，班上沒獸友，這裡是唯一和獸友交談的管道了。

----------


## 弦狼IRON

不是被什麼東西吸引，而是出自天生的熱愛！

至於會找到這裏大概是因為迷龍、可樂和罐頭。(這種大不敬的稱呼是犯法的！處刑！)

----------


## 沃飛爾

是因為龍王傳說啦！

本來是很愛鷹的（高中糾察隊隊徽）後來愛上狼（大學童軍羅浮別稱為  "老狼"，幼童軍是"小狼"），然後因為龍王傳說愛上龍...然後就東翻西找進來了

我是無意間在網上看到了龍王傳說 希隆 的圖.....馬上被 "萌" 到（可以用這個字嗎XD

然後就開始找有關他的東西.......

先是無名，google 、yam天空、pc home...土豆網、百度...奇摩（好大一圈阿  ）

然後在知識家打 "獸人"  就連進來了，然後一進來就出不去了...XD

因為裡面有好多東西阿～有龍又有狼...簡直是我的資料庫....愛死了，也因為加入，而買繪圖版開始學電腦繪圖....（超級初心者）

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

1.因為喜歡狼

2.因為曙光、那岐元帥、冬冬(?)

然後從回憶烙痕連過來，猶豫了兩個禮拜 ((純粹怕獸友不接受......

帶著害怕又興奮的心情進來了......

----------


## 風獄

> 這是繼"狼王白牙"之後的問題!
> 當初吸引你的是什麼?(ex.狼,獸人,奇幻生物等......)
> 怎樣來到樂園的呢?(ex.無意間查到,好友(網友)推薦等......)


當初吸引你的是什麼? 狼 獸人
怎樣來到樂園的呢?網友推薦

----------


## 小尾

我是因為凡赫辛的狼人才開始喜歡狼的，自於怎麼會找到狼之樂園的，也是上網找狼人的圖片找到的
[/youtube]

----------


## Hewie

＞風獄
因為受到嚴重心理創傷，尋找一個個人所喜愛的東西，因緣際會下進來註冊的。

----------


## 奇奇

這樣看來奇好像有點特別ㄝ~
現實中就認識兩隻獸(他們彼此不認識)
然後兩隻都跟我提到這裡~
就來了- -
從小愛好大自然,所以喜歡這裡

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

恩 小狼比較特別一點...
小狼是喜歡獸的
尤其是狼!

小狼喜歡狼的形體、社會
反正跟狼有關的事物
都很喜歡.

有一次
正在跟人家聊天
聽到有狼之樂園這個地方
當然 本能的 冰狼的狼耳就聽到啦~!

所以 當天立刻搜尋 ''狼之樂園''
就這樣
也成了一隻獸囉.XD

感覺好怪喔....

----------


## 月光牙狼

1.喜歡獸人
2.無意間找到的
小狼我本來就比較喜歡狼之類的獸人
所以我就在奇摩圖片區打上"狼人"2個字
結果我到處點東點西就找到這個網站
這網站的吸引力真得很驚人
原本只是要找圖片的我....
居然開始學畫狼!!(只是不好看.簡單來說就是爛= =)

----------


## 小劍

1.剛開始也就喜歡獸人
2.在找和獸有關的網站時發現的

在下一開始是在看到獸人圖之後也就喜歡上了，
而事後也就上網找一些相關的東西，
逛著逛著就到樂園來了。
而發現樂園也令在下很高興，
因為知道有著這麼多的同好。

----------


## 闇影龍

Q::當初吸引你的是什麼?(ex.狼,獸人,奇幻生物等......) 
怎樣來到樂園的呢?(ex.無意間查到,好友(網友)推薦等......)

A::吸引某龍的當然是龍摟^^~~

   怎樣來到樂園的呢.....老實講......

    忘的差不多了..= =..

----------


## 嵐霖

我為何而來...
為了不在當流亡者
決定當一個定居的狼XD
至於這吸引麻...
因為這裡有許多同伴
可以好好的釋放心理的壓抑啊XDD

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

回答
當初吸引你的是什麼?(ex.狼,獸人,奇幻生物等......) 
我當初看了決戰異世界後  就喜歡上獸了
怎樣來到樂園的呢?(ex.無意間查到,好友(網友)推薦等......)
上網找狼人圖時  從知識+連過來

在這裡不但能找到同好
也能談論心事黁!

----------


## 幻狼

在網上流連太久，

發覺開始悶起來，

之後無聊地在google.tw搜尋ｘ之樂園，

又我最喜歡的狼開始代入ｘ～

之後就找到這裡來～

----------


## wolf

1.雖然狼也是一個原因，但主要原因是在「文學創作」版面吸引。那時我見《獸人‧混血‧人類》我味道蠻適合我，題材也難在圖書館找，於是加入樂園。
2.其實是意外發現的。那時我在YAHOO圖片尋找有關狼的圖片當桌面，結果還到這個樂園。

起初我還以樂園是個騙人的網站呢！(畢竟我一向對網絡有戒心)後來才發現原來樂比香港其他論壇有益多了。

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

在找有關狼的事情後

不小心闖了進來

然後就馬上定居了

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我之前就一直很喜歡狼
也一直研究狼群的生活
常常上網查資料之類的
後來看到了這個論壇''狼之樂園''
想應該是有關狼的吧!
於是就近來看看了
因為我也在尋找和我有一樣同好的人
讓我們可以分享一些有關狼的資訊
於是我就在這裡定居下來了~
總覺得狼讓我很著迷...不知道為何
等著在未來一探究竟~~~

----------


## 痕‧風狼

大概從小6開始  不知道為什麼 看到龍阿`狼人阿`狼阿.....等等~~這些電影或動畫時
就會特別興奮 而且非常喜歡裡面的角色
從國1開始 會上網查狼人圖片 狼人電影 任何跟狼有關的東西~
之後呢 再無意間才發現了這個"樂園"
到了這裡才正式知道'獸人迷"這個詞
也發現了很多同好^^

----------


## 賽茲恩·奧

是在尋找獸人相關資料時翻到貴站的.... 

之前在社交的朋友圈中貌似只有自己對獸人有偏好....
後來在網上搜圖文時無意間到很多相同喜好的獸聚集地....
最早來這裏時還以爲只是狼的聚集地....後來發現還有很多其他物種....^^||||

----------


## 黑熊普拉德

在與朋友閒聊之時，恰巧得知這個網站

由於望著狼之樂園的站名，有些擔心身為熊類愛好者是否能夠安然融入，因此並沒有馬上加入，隨後便逐漸忘記了這裡

一段時間過後，猛然想起這麼一個地方，我想該是時候尋找更多同好了，於是便入內打了招呼，加入了這個樂園

----------


## Dingz

會加入樂園是因為這裡有一群獸人愛好者呀

其實…本人一直在苦惱自己喜歡獸人(獸化?)是不被大眾接受

本人身處香港,這裡的人好像不太接受常規以外的東西

怕說了會被別人指指點點…(喂~~~這裡有個怪叔叔哦)

一直將這份獸魄收藏在深處

直致發現樂園

…獸魄重燃~~

----------


## 羽翔

之前會發現狼版是因為在前幾年的某天在搜尋某個狼圖的時候不小心(?)看到的(诶

不過那時並沒有馬上加入˙˙˙所以之後就有點不小心遺忘掉狼版了ˊ333ˋ(?

直到上一年的某天在度想起後~(?
就過來加入了這樣(什

----------


## 銀牙_新

當初我是在找有關獸人的東西的時候,無意間就到這裡來了~
那時候本來只是抱著看看的心情,沒打算加入
因為沒有加入論壇的習慣
可是逛一逛後發現這裡很不錯,就加入了~

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

1.獥喜歡很多獸OwO  (尤其是狼.龍.虎.......等等)

2.不知道哪一次偶然的情況下點進來，就變成獸了 (???

獥以前曾經幻想(夢到?)自己變成狼~~結果從那次以後每天瘋狂尋找狼的圖片 (??

----------


## 橘狼

我為書而來；
我為毛而來；
我為我而來。

我，有心而來。

----------


## 阿翔

我記得是在查看狼的照片時，
在搜尋器上無意間發現「狼之樂園」四個字的，
打開看了一會後感覺很好，不過沒有加入。
後來一名網友加入了，也介紹了我讓我看看這個網站，
我就是在那時候才決定加入的。
為了什麼而來呢？其實無非只是想要找到同好，
和想要和同好們認識各種動物的新聞、資料、和看獸圖片而已。

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

我對所有奇幻的東西都有興趣，對動物又特別有感情。
小時候還好，只是對動物有興趣，後來越來越嚴重，開始喜歡一些別人覺得奇奇怪怪的東西

最後我開始覺得自己是個怪人，就把我的對這些東西的喜好當作秘密藏在心裡最深處，以避開異樣的眼光

直到有次我因為搜尋小妹的美術作業需要的動物圖畫而發現這裡...

~獸~魂~重~燃~呀~ 

二話不說就跳進狼窩，深陷其中了

我終於了解到，可以跟有相同愛好的人交流和分享是多美好的事。\\^^//

----------


## 極東馴龍者

無意間查到+喜歡奇幻生物
搜尋搜尋就搜到這論壇了XD
覺得這論壇還蠻有趣的
所以就加入了XD

----------


## Evan

因為 我是獸人迷 而且我也喜歡小動物

在這廣大的家庭中 我也能交道很多朋友

我好慶幸我能來到這

----------


## 自然農子

幽靈是找機甲盤谷時被黃雷和霍安騙進來的，結果一進來就找不到他們了.....  :jcdragon-shock:

----------


## Black．Tsai

我有天在電視上看到了「雪地靈犬」的影片
看完之後我很喜歡主角那隻半狼半狗(混血種)
所以我就上網查了一些東西
然後就在一張圖片的連結看到這個論壇
我本身就很喜歡狼了
所以我就進來嘍~~

大家多多指教  :jcdragon-hi:   :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------


## 竹林

無意間發現後....
覺得...
應該..
可以活下去!!

----------


## 希諾道

找獸圖的時侯無意中找到的~
後來入會了~~~

這是...緣份吧?

----------


## 大神狼兒

從魔啦和霸龍的網誌連結而來的...

雖然之前點了好幾次，但幾乎文章都是要會員才能觀看的...

因為本來很懶的加會員的說~v~...

不過之後某天點進來就莫名其妙加了會員啦！

因緣際會，心血來潮吧...？

大概就是這樣...

----------


## arthur90841

剛開始是在看一寫R-18的圖
在別人的網誌看到這個網站的
之後就喜歡上這裡了

----------


## 夜月o

找獸漫的時候看到的連結

就點進來看了看

之後就每天來這逛一逛了

但是我來的太晚了嗎

感覺人有點少

----------


## 小藍龍

1.是獸人>w<
2.無意間查到的

我是突然迷上獸人~所以就上網查>w<
就找到樂園了^^
我還蠻慶幸當初喜歡上獸人^^

----------


## 狼之風

１因為喜歡狼和獸人
２在網路上無意間逛到的
因為我很喜歡狼和獸的東西 在國中時我就一直在查關於獸的東西，像第一次畫的是神奇寶貝和數碼寶貝 之後讓我找到了這裡
相信著一定會找到志同道合的獸迷，來到這讓我覺得很開心

----------


## 狼の寂

1，狼~  
2，也是無意間發現的
小寂自從國一的時候偶然看到<狼與辛香料>的動漫，起初不以為意，但不知道是什麼時候突然開始喜歡上 萌狼赫蘿和狼，之後在國二的時候開始漸漸的透過上網尋找與狼相關的資料與圖片，而小寂也是在那個時候開始獸化的。
在更加的了解狼之後小寂就越陷越深，對於喜愛狼的這份心情不斷的增加，之後更是開始了自己成為狼之後的幻想，更以狼為綽號自居
而加入狼網則是在高一搜尋與狼相關的東西(好像是狼王的樣子...?)的時候偶然間發現了這塊樂土
然後自己思考一段時間，仔細的分析與思索著加入獸之後所會對自己造成的影響，並在為期幾個禮拜對於狼網的觀察之後才終於下定決心(一部分也是因為身為孤獨的獸，渴求同伴的心在作祟吧...!?
其實在發現狼網之前，小寂一直不知道何謂獸，更不知道自己竟然是一隻獸，直到加入狼網後才終於找到了心中的歸屬~   
感謝狼網的一切~      咱終於找到了所謂的樂園~   : 3

----------


## 斯冰菊

1.當然是狼的圖片囉！！！

2.應該是找狼圖，忘了是用雅虎還是辜狗搜尋了。找著找著就突然發現了狼版，在稍微看過之後就決定加入了！！！

----------


## 陸合巡

小陸當初是在找戀愛故事的時候翻到一個影片是獸友的故事，裡頭是說獸人之間的戀愛，接著就循線找到狼版了OAO(這樣算是無意間去逛到的吧?

中間有陣子不知道為什麼找不到狼版的地址進不來中間隔了好一段時間，一直到最近才又重新回到狼版來OAO(還好回來了Q口Q真是太好了~~QAQ

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

1.為了狼,為了玩交換繪!

2.交狼朋友,不然跟我討論狼話題的人只有老哥...

3.學習畫狼

4.看狼前輩們畫的狼

5.我不想要繼續孤單下去..... :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 奇爾

1.當初吸引你的是什麼?

當然是各種可愛的或帥氣的獸和獸人>//ω//<(臉紅做什麼!!!

2.怎樣來到樂園的呢?

純粹是因為在找獸圖的時候發現了獸人這個美好的物種(?
然後間接發現了這個樂園~

----------


## Gray-Bear

1.當初吸引你的是什麼?

完全是為了那些又帥又可愛到難以言喻的獸人、獸圖囉~~

2.怎樣來到樂園的呢?

初次來到這裡的原因是因為當時在找獸圖時而發現的((跟樓上一樣ㄟ>w<((神奇
然後發現這裡有許多獸圖覺得很棒就加入的~~((挺單純的原因

----------


## 曉天狼

吸引我的是狼版的外觀是我見過排版好整齊的論壇還有很多強大的繪師有時也是個可以鍛練文筆的地方
至於怎樣來到論壇可能是手指踩到香蕉皮然後就滑進來了(最好是www

----------


## 神威白霜

還記得
自己是為了要畫狼
所以上網查狼的圖片
沒想到就看到狼樂園的繪圖
就開始深入了解

當時為了想看到更多
所以先註冊了會員
沒想到看到更多我沒看過的獸圖和文章
還有各種有關獸們的生活

在這個獸的世界裡
我看到很多跟自己一樣也是獸的同好們
所以有了更多的朋友
感覺不再孤單了

----------


## 狗熊

````自己起初其實是在網拍上找玩具的(動物那種的),然後才找到這裡;一開始也是不知道自己是個獸的,想了想就"嗯~好吧!"就註冊了會員來看 :wuffer_grin: 慢慢地才有那感覺的;而現在的話也才有不一樣的想法/觀點 :Arrow: .

----------


## 上將狼

我是因為喜歡犬科動物和無意間查到這個樂園

----------


## 翠龍

我是從小就很喜歡看這類的卡通(有擬人動物.有奇幻生物.龍.獸人).後來約7-8歲接觸到了電腦.我就會去看相關的圖片.不久我就因好奇心點進去看連結.約9-10歲我就初步踏入美國獸圈.因為當初點的是英文網.也不清楚.也不知道有這文化.就以觀眾的生分進入獸界.約11-12我開始深入.發現了專屬網站也發現了這文化.正式踏入了獸圈.約14歲我意外發現台灣獸網.也就是狼之樂園.也就正式轉入台灣獸圈

----------

